# 2014 Largest Onion Contest



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its been a tough year for onions for most of us Texas gardeners...but some good ones have been posted in this section so far. 

Weigh your best one and post a picture with scale. The only prize I know of is bragging rights for the year. It took a 2 pound 11 ounce onion to win last year. Post 'em up.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mine aren't ready yet! I felt better last year but came up short but I'd love to have that crop this year. That rain yesterday might put some more weight on them.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I can't beat 2 lb 11 ozâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦WOWSER!
But I have some still in the ground.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> I can't beat 2 lb 11 ozâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦WOWSER!
> But I have some still in the ground.


Is it a red one? I doubt I will be in the hunt. They were out of 1015's when I went to get my sets. Guy talked me into some that are a cross with a 1015. Don't remember the name. Told be they were better Bla Bla. Just hope there as sweet which he said they were sweeter. Bla Bla. I will post my biggest. I'm gonna have to build a greenhouse around a few to get close. LOL 
Still got biggest tater & mater contest. Thought we were gonna also do a combo with mater, tater, & onion?
I read yours wrong Mikey I though you could beat 2 11. Ok, maybe I do have a chance.
ML is gonna sand bag & pull a rabbit out of his hat. You watch!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Come on guys post up some of your big ones. I haven't harvested mine yet. 
Anyway, if anybody has here's the place to post them.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

If my bulbs get bigger than the stalk, i'm usually elated with joy.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Onions*

I don't have a horse in this race but I am going to put a couple of pictures of my buddy Russell's onions. He has pulled a few but no contest entries yet.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm thinking they need to be 2 coolers. I'll let lark make the decision. But I like to see what everyone has. Nice onion thanks for posting.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

No horse in this race, pictures for entertainment only. If I grew onions I would give it as try. If I can remember to weigh and photograph my biggest tomatoes I will give it a shot. Had some whoppers last year. Potatoes and onions ain't my thing. The last sentence in my post is deceiving, I should have worded that different.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Wado said:


> No horse in this race, pictures for entertainment only. If I grew onions I would give it as try. If I can remember to weigh and photograph my biggest tomatoes I will give it a shot. Had some whoppers last year. Potatoes and onions ain't my thing.


No problem bring it on. That was a nice onion. Its not my contest anyway. Will see what lark says. Heck ya post what you got please.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Post 'em up...with a weight if you can. I'd like to see what that one weighs...its a beauty....but I see he knows the old fish picture taking trick of arm extension, LOL.

Its a great onion, regardless. Bravo.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Post 'em up...with a weight if you can. I'd like to see what that one weighs...its a beauty....but I see he knows the old fish picture taking trick of arm extension, LOL.
> 
> Its a great onion, regardless. Bravo.


Ain't no tricks with the scales. Lets see some onions.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I should have used my good camera. It would have looked like a volley ball! Maybe a pound no more.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My entry for this year is less than half the size of last year, which shows the effects of the tough winter. 

Disappointing largest onion...but well over 100 pounds of onions in storage, many of them about 1 pound.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice onion ML & great harvest. I thought I didn't plant enough onions. The barn is full & the field is still full. I think I got you this year ML. I've quit watering & its time to start pulling all the onions up.
I'm gonna put the rest in my root cellar.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Don't count me out on onions? I've still got a monster on the ground! Need to get a scale! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Don't count me out on onions? I've still got a monster on the ground! Need to get a scale!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bring it on! I got one that might work. You sound really confident. I'm gonna pick mine real soon. I need to get the onions out of the garden & move on. Wonder if ranch got a contender. Wish, that guy was still around.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Me and you both, any idea why he got booted again? Pm me if needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I could have competed last year..Nothing special this year just too dry..I did harvest about 300/ 1015 & creole reds...Looks like you guys (wifes a Yank) did way better than me congrats


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, I'm still in the two pound club. Not as heavy as last year. I still have a bunch in the garden. Well, I think Mikey has me beat. But a 2 lb onion is a big onion. I read that the Texas Tradition grows to 3 lb's. I'm ready for the three lb club.
I'll for sure be planting them in Dec there really sweet.
Now I just need some maters, & cukes, & peppers & watermelon & cantalopes & peas & okra.LOL!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Rubberback, is the top still on that onion or is it already cut off. That is one big onion.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

whistech said:


> Rubberback, is the top still on that onion or is it already cut off. That is one big onion.


Still on it. I gotta cure it before I take the top off. Either way its a 2 lb'er.
I got a bunch of 1.5 lb onions. I'm happy with my harvest . I found out that the ones that bolted were my reds. I'm not big on reds. They work in a salad but thats about it.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Rubberback, you are right it's a 2 pounder either way and one big onion. I grew some red creole onions last year and a lot of them bolted. This year I grew some red sweet onions a lot of them bolted. I'm not going to grow red any longer.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

whistech said:


> Rubberback, you are right it's a 2 pounder either way and one big onion. I grew some red creole onions last year and a lot of them bolted. This year I grew some red sweet onions a lot of them bolted. I'm not going to grow red any longer.


I'll grow a few but thats it.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

1015 variety.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice onion Danny. How was your harvest?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ding, ding , ding, we have a 2 pounder. Congrats RB. I figured you would come through...and very nice onion Danny in a tough year for growing big ones in our area. 

Next year let's go for three pounds!!!

p.s. check out my fishing report (soon to be posted in the flyfishing section on my just completed trip to Baja for roosterfish.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Ding, ding , ding, we have a 2 pounder. Congrats RB. I figured you would come through...and very nice onion Danny in a tough year for growing big ones in our area.
> 
> Next year let's go for three pounds!!!
> 
> p.s. check out my fishing report (soon to be posted in the flyfishing section on my just completed trip to Baja for roosterfish.


I figured you were fishing. Sounds like you did good. You gonna mount one? They make a cool mount.
Three pounder for sure next year. You ever tried the Texas Tradition? There sweet.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its Texas Legend Onion not Tradition.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> Nice onion Danny. How was your harvest?


This was our second season growing onions, so we learned alot. We planted around Thanksgiving instead of January. We also spaced them more. Some bigger than others. We are getting there.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Danny O said:


> This was our second season growing onions, so we learned alot. We planted around Thanksgiving instead of January. We also spaced them more. Some bigger than others. We are getting there.


You done good! I have good dirt for onions. I usually side dress them with aged chicken poop .
One good thing about onions is once they bulb & you cure them you can store them for months. Plus, you can eat them with everything. The size doesn't effect the taste either. I like them big so when I make a burger or whatever you get onion with every bite. Onion is my favorite veggie.


----------

